# SS 25.01.20 - Myaskovsky #5



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Nikolai Myaskovsky (1881 - 1950)*

Symphony No. 5 In D Major, Op. 18
1. Allegretto amabile - Allegro tenebroso e con anima
2. Lento
3. Allegro burlando
4. Allegro risoluto e con brio
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another Symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This weekend it's Russian composer Nikolai Myaskovsky's Fifth Symphony. I enjoy hearing Myaskovsky but don't listen to him enough so I'm happy to give this one a spin this weekend. I usually listen to Svetlanov but this weekend I'll give this one a try:




Sir Edward Downes/BBC Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall go with this version
Looking forward to listening to this one


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

^^ Svetlanov here too.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I'll be really adventurous, and listen to errr...... Svetlanov as well.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 129334
> 
> I shall go with this version
> Looking forward to listening to this one


Me too..............................


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Going to spin this mow.


----------



## Rtnrlfy (Apr 26, 2016)

Listening to the Downes recording here... another composer with whom I’m not (yet) acquainted. I so appreciate this forum for the new music I’ve encountered through it.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

It was the Svetlanov for me, too. An enjoyable enough work but although I must have heard it at least twice (albeit over the last 20 years or so) I didn't really remember it.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Amazon has that I purchased this in 2013. I don't recall ever listening to it, I do love Myaskovsky so it's about time I paid more attention. The recording is the USSR Radio Symphony Orchestra conducted by Konstantin Ivanov


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Rogerx said:


> Going to spin this mow.


Me too. That's a great CD. Downes' performance of the 9th, one of my favorite Myaskovsky symphonies, made it impossible for me to sit through Svetlanov's lugubrious account. The Fifth performance is great too.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I started off with the Svetlanov but it seemed a bit draggy. So I switched to the Downes, which had to my ears quite a bit more energy and intensity.

As background, I’ve never had much luck with Myaskovsky. I’ve attacked his symphony cycle two or three times in the past, each time dropping the project due to flagging interest. I had a similar reaction to his 5th Symphony, which I hadn’t heard before.

The work is certainly listenable enough and seems well put together. But to my ears, Myaskovsky simply lacks much melodic gift – compare Prokofiev, for instance. At the same time, I really don’t find much detail in the music that is sufficiently striking or memorable to call for a second listen. Others, I certainly hope, enjoy this composer more than I do.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 129334
> 
> I shall go with this version
> Looking forward to listening to this one


Surprise surprise. I'm going with Svetlanov too.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

It's a decent work, but I think I'm with Ken, in thinking it's a bit short on memorable ideas, especially when compared with Myaskovsky in his finer Symphonies. Good to revisit this one, though, haven't listened to it in a good few years to be honest.


----------



## Minneapple (Jan 14, 2020)

realdealblues said:


> Another weekend is upon us and another Symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This weekend it's Russian composer Nikolai Myaskovsky's Fifth Symphony. I enjoy hearing Myaskovsky but don't listen to him enough so I'm happy to give this one a spin this weekend. I usually listen to Svetlanov but this weekend I'll give this one a try:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this more than some of the other Miavskosky Symphonies. Vibrant and sooooo Russian!


----------



## Minneapple (Jan 14, 2020)

realdealblues said:


> Another weekend is upon us and another Symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This weekend it's Russian composer Nikolai Myaskovsky's Fifth Symphony. I enjoy hearing Myaskovsky but don't listen to him enough so I'm happy to give this one a spin this weekend. I usually listen to Svetlanov but this weekend I'll give this one a try:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this more than some of the other Miavskosky Symphonies. Vibrant and sooooo Russian!


----------

